# New morewood on Littermag & new trek session 8 TBA in decline next issue.



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Couple things i saw when browsing the internet today
first is a cool new morewood frame, picture number 9 from this littermag featue. littermag.com

you have to click Round 1 of The South African National Series link, its blue. I attached a link, but go check out the full article at littermag. 
http://www.littermag.com/2008/features/featuremenu.php?featureID=1019

Second thing i found is that on Feb 5 when the new Decline, declinemagazine.com, there will be an exclusive feature on the new Trek Session 8. I haven't found any pictures of it online..


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

yeah can't find that morewood..


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

that morewood looks like a dhr.....


----------



## resistance_mtb (Jul 17, 2007)

Can't wait for that new Session 8. Issue for Decline comes out Jan 22.


----------



## Wizard4620383 (May 12, 2007)

mmm morewood gonna have issue with this bike on the market ... cedric Gracia commencal bikes who is actualy the 09 Supreme team dh use the exacat same design ...


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

Rode with a kid that rides a morewood sick bikes

and that new one likes siick


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

for lazy people:


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

WOW! I was going to consider a morewood late this spring. I will be waiting another year now. That bike looks very nice


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

i acctually like the current morewood izimu, thats why im buying one :thumbsup:


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

taking a closer look at that nice looking frame I have noticed a longer than normal CCDB, like the one on the M5 or M6 proto(whatever they call it now)


----------



## Wizard4620383 (May 12, 2007)

tbh boogenman ... i think its a boss suspension .. not 100 % sure but the architecture of that rear shock is very similar .. what do you guys think ?


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

nope it is a CCDB


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

it's not bos for sure. Different canister mounting and no ti springs on them so far. Most similar to CCDB so it probably is it.


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

Here you go peoples, I know my $hit

http://www.sicklines.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/4964


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

So where is everyone going to pick up these Morewoods? I don't know of any shops that carry them in stock


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

You have to go to africa and kill a lion with bare hands. Then a zulu comes and handles you the frame. Quite simple really 

But for real i know of some web shops in europe that do this. Maybe ask the dealer for a nearby shop. But if you used google you could find for example this : http://shop.bike-improve.com/displayProductDocument.hg?productId=1


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

So wait a tick... there's no place in the states to look, touch, fondle, or test ride these things?


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

The Morewood distributor/importer is in North Carolina. Your LBS can get frames from there no problemo.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Yeah, but my point is... how come there's so much hype for these bikes and tons of people in the states want them without even riding one to see if they like how it rides or how it fits their riding style? I mean, if I was about to throw down thousands of dollars on a frame or a bike, I'd kinda want to ride it (or at lease see it in person) before I bought it. Am I retarted here...or do others agree that it's kind of dumb to buy stuff without first at least seeing it in person? I don't know anyone that goes and buys a new car without seeing it in person, and I'd think it'd be rather dumb to not test drive it either... 

I dunno, just sounds an awful lot like you guys (not in South Africa) are putting a lot of your faith and hard earned dollars towards something based on what either other people tell you or what marketing guru's and magazines want you to hear. Don't get me wrong, the bike is probably ridiculously sweet... but what if you bought one, waited a while for it to arrive, and then once it does and its built up it rides like poo? Guess you could drop $500 to a thousand off and sell it on Craigslist or something... but that wouldn't really solve the problem, you'd be out less money and then have no bike. 

I'm really not trying to sound like an ass, but come on, it just doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

Liberty Cycles in Asheville had on like a year ago. I guess because the Morewood distributer is in Asheville too.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

his dudeness said:


> Yeah, but my point is... how come there's so much hype for these bikes and tons of people in the states want them without even riding one to see if they like how it rides or how it fits their riding style? I mean, if I was about to throw down thousands of dollars on a frame or a bike, I'd kinda want to ride it (or at lease see it in person) before I bought it. Am I retarted here...or do others agree that it's kind of dumb to buy stuff without first at least seeing it in person? I don't know anyone that goes and buys a new car without seeing it in person, and I'd think it'd be rather dumb to not test drive it either...
> 
> I dunno, just sounds an awful lot like you guys (not in South Africa) are putting a lot of your faith and hard earned dollars towards something based on what either other people tell you or what marketing guru's and magazines want you to hear. Don't get me wrong, the bike is probably ridiculously sweet... but what if you bought one, waited a while for it to arrive, and then once it does and its built up it rides like poo? Guess you could drop $500 to a thousand off and sell it on Craigslist or something... but that wouldn't really solve the problem, you'd be out less money and then have no bike.
> 
> I'm really not trying to sound like an ass, but come on, it just doesn't make much sense.


1st alot of ppl has morewoods so it's not problem to ask your friend for a test ride.
2nd. The frames are not that damn expensive so it makes them even more nice.


----------



## E86 (Jun 24, 2006)

You can purchase Morewood Bikes from Morewood USA in Ashville, NC. You can call them at 888 MTB-MORE. Talk to Richard or Gerritt. Thet=y are a great bunch of guys. I have purchased 2 bikes from them(06-Shova LT and 08-Shova ST) great bikes and a great group of guys, very helpful. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: or visit them at www.morewoodbikes.com


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

boogenman said:


> taking a closer look at that nice looking frame I have noticed a longer than normal CCDB, like the one on the M5 or M6 proto(whatever they call it now)


Malcolm told me the 10.5 X 3.5 size CCDB will be available in Feb. (I asked because I'm diggin the Corsair Maelstrom... :thumbsup: )


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

his dudeness said:


> I mean, if I was about to throw down thousands of dollars on a frame or a bike, I'd kinda want to ride it (or at lease see it in person) before I bought it. Am I retarted here...or do others agree that it's kind of dumb to buy stuff without first at least seeing it in person?


I must be "retarted" here. The last 3 frames I've bought were sight unseen. Only word of mouth and internet surfing... :thumbsup:

Last 3 would be: 2005 Ventana El Cuervo, 2006 Rocky Mtn Switch, 2007 Bottlerocket.

I know what you mean honestly. It's hard for shops to stock cool bikes let alone the proper size and spec. A great frame may not ride right (to you) due to component selection or any other number of factors. I haven't bought a complete bike in years because I'm too damn picky about forks, handlebars, ect. ect.


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

im diggin that morewood. Looks like I am going to toss my haro for a M1 this summer and wait for this morewood.
As long as my ccdb fits the M1 of course


----------



## Not Quite Human (Dec 24, 2007)

I think this could be the new Trek, though I'm not too sure exactly.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Wizard4620383 said:


> mmm morewood gonna have issue with this bike on the market ... cedric Gracia commencal bikes who is actualy the 09 Supreme team dh use the exacat same design ...


Shame on Morewood for copying desgins. I mean come-on, two wheels, a fork handlbars and a couple of tires, come up with something original:nono:


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

Not Quite Human said:


> I think this could be the new Trek, though I'm not too sure exactly.


That thing looks sweet. I don't think it's the Trek though. Everything I've heard about the new Session is ABP, that doesn't look like ABP, but it's hard to tell exactly what's going on.


----------



## Goliath_2 (Jul 29, 2004)

...saw the session in decline today... pretty rad lookin'...i like the morewood as well. i'm a little bummed as i just bought an izimu dh about 5 mos. ago. anyone know when they expect to release the new one? and BTW, 







.. \/ .... that's not the new trek


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Goliath_2 said:


> ...saw the session in decline today... pretty rad lookin'...i like the morewood as well. i'm a little bummed as i just bought an izimu dh about 5 mos. ago. anyone know when they expect to release the new one? and BTW,
> 
> .. \/ .... that's not the new trek


Pics pls??!


----------



## Goliath_2 (Jul 29, 2004)

essenmeinstuff said:


> Pics pls??!


sorry dude, no scanner. gonna have to wait for the new decline. i got it 2 days ago. should be on the stads soon! they've got the new m6 in there too - sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Goliath_2 said:


> sorry dude, no scanner. gonna have to wait for the new decline. i got it 2 days ago. should be on the stads soon! they've got the new m6 in there too - sweet :thumbsup:


hahah no worries... should be interesting though... I love my 77... :thumbsup:


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

i would have sex with that bike...


----------



## resistance_mtb (Jul 17, 2007)

essenmeinstuff said:


> hahah no worries... should be interesting though... I love my 77... :thumbsup:


ive got the gold 06 77, and i love it! but i might have to part with her, for her older sister, the session 8 wink*wink*


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

Not Quite Human said:


> I think this could be the new Trek, though I'm not too sure exactly.


OK, since this isn't the new Trek. I want to know what it is, cause it looks sick.


----------



## Dhracer3 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Not a New bike...... Morewood Prototype*

Hey all.
I know there has been some hype about that Morewood DH bike... I just wanted to let everybody know that this bike is strictly a Prototype and probably going to be out maybe 2010....
Also this is not the "NEW" DH bike it will be called something else the Izimu is still the flag ship DH bike of Morewood.
It is a very sweet bike though.. I can tell you that much....

Also wanted to say its nothing like the Commencal... Commencal have a push link where as this bike has a pull link... similar swingarm design....


----------



## swash (Jan 24, 2008)

new trek hotness


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

swash said:


> new trek hotness


Nice!!


----------



## Goliath_2 (Jul 29, 2004)

well done - that thing is SWEET!


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Damn... now I wana read the article lol

Hmmm I wonder where I can get this decline magazine from...


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

swash said:


> new trek hotness


Looks like a sweet Whistler bike. You'd really have to know how tall you want your seat though... :skep:


----------



## Goliath_2 (Jul 29, 2004)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Looks like a sweet Whistler bike. You'd really have to know how tall you want your seat though... :skep:


ya I guess. but with a full DH rig (whistler bike) how often do you change your saddle height? i don't think I've ever changed my saddle height.


----------



## Goliath_2 (Jul 29, 2004)

essenmeinstuff said:


> Damn... now I wana read the article lol
> 
> Hmmm I wonder where I can get this decline magazine from...


do you not live in the states?


----------



## Stumpt (Nov 16, 2006)

*Decline*

What is the date on the mag with the trek review?


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

E86 said:


> You can purchase Morewood Bikes from Morewood USA in Ashville, NC. You can call them at 888 MTB-MORE. Talk to Richard or Gerritt. Thet=y are a great bunch of guys. I have purchased 2 bikes from them(06-Shova LT and 08-Shova ST) great bikes and a great group of guys, very helpful. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: or visit them at www.morewoodbikes.com


yeah maybe they should learn to pic up the phone so i can order my Fawking BIke!!!!!, on a friday at 3:00, come on man!!!!!!! :madman:


----------



## Dhracer3 (Jan 24, 2008)

What is you number?
They will call you back.....


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

Dhracer3 said:


> What is you number?
> They will call you back.....


Oh im sure they called my buduy at the shop back(i havent talked to him yet) but still, they have ben great returning emails and that sort, but of course when i need it most they dont pick up. We must have called 20 times. Were gonna try again monday, but seriously how busy could they be?


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

*What is MSRP on the Izumu?*

I know y'all are gonna say call them, but its late now, and I'm sure some one on this bpard would be kind enough to tell me the MSRP of the Izumu.


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

not to state the obvious but have you considered the time zones. if you called at 3;oo your time that might be in the wee hours of the morning in SA. also if you called 3;oo SA on a friday then that wouldnt be the best time. i havent had any trouble getting in touch but i am South African so we get benefits.


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

i know some one that rides a morewood really nice


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

juan pablo said:


> not to state the obvious but have you considered the time zones. if you called at 3;oo your time that might be in the wee hours of the morning in SA. also if you called 3;oo SA on a friday then that wouldnt be the best time. i havent had any trouble getting in touch but i am South African so we get benefits.


If that's directed at me, I was talking about they're distributor in North Carolina, in which case, it would be about 2:30am


----------



## DH Rules (Nov 24, 2005)

*Where to get an Izimu*

For all info on the Morewood frames (Dealers Prices etc.) you can call 1-888-MTB MORE or e-mail [email protected]


----------



## E86 (Jun 24, 2006)

They might have been out of town or out practicing. I am sure if you try again today, they will answer. They always return my calls. What bike did you order?


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Goliath_2 said:


> do you not live in the states?


Nope... in Canadia... but I also *never* buy magazines... lol

I did find it though, at one of my favorite stores... mec :thumbsup:

Looks and sounds like a sweet ass bike!!!


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

Rover Nick said:


> I know y'all are gonna say call them, but its late now, and I'm sure some one on this bpard would be kind enough to tell me the MSRP of the Izumu.


$1990 without a rearshock:thumbsup:


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks for the no crap answer Tod.


----------

